# Faster Tesla Model S P100D Might Be on the Way



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

With Tesla is pretty much keeping with the same styling for the forseeable future on their Model S, they have to do other exciting things to keep buyers on the hook. More speed is a great way to keep customers drawn to the brand. Better range would also be a great addition to the Model S. The Model S currently gets around 270 miles on a charge, in 90D form. Of course, the performance model drops a bit, but the payoff is a 2.8 second sprint to 60 in Ludicrous.

Having both the above would be a great addition then, wouldn't it? Well, according to a known Model S hacker, Tesla may be working on a 100kWh version of their Model S, a P100D. This obviously hasn't been confirmed from Tesla, but it would be a way to keep the line-up fresh. The extra juice could get the range of the Model S over the 300 mile mark and add a bit of extra kick.

Hopefully this gets confirmed. 300 miles would be more than enough for a few days of commuting for me.

_Source Road and Track_


----------

